# أسعار مواسير سيملس بمصر



## Eng3Alex (18 ديسمبر 2011)

أريد أن أعرف لو سمحتم أسعار مواسير حديد سيملس جدول 40 اقطار من 1 إلي 12 بوصة في مصر و شكراً


----------



## دبوسه (20 ديسمبر 2011)

انزل شارع السبتة ولف فيه لفتين هتعرف كل حاجه وهترجع بميت كارت وارقام تلفونات ويمكن ترجع بالمواسير كمان


----------



## Eng3Alex (20 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا لست من القاهرة و لست مهنس تبريد ة تكييف و كنت أريد من أحد المشرفين أو المشاركين عرض لهذه الأسعار لإحتياجي لها في دراسة مشروع معين و شكراً


----------



## م سامى زكى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

والله انا ممكن اقولك اسعارها بالريال السعودى من 1 إلى 6 انش فقط
وتقريبا ال1 انش بحوالى 120 ريال سعودى وكذلك ال 1 1/4 انش
اما 1 1/2 مش فاكر بس تقريبا ال 6 انش بتصل ل 970 ريال 
وإن شاء الله أتاكد وأقولك


----------



## Eng3Alex (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً يابشمندس و أنا حكتب لحضرتك المواصفة بالضبط 
مواسير مياه مثلجة حديد أسود سيملس أوكراني جدول 40 تستخدم للتكييف اقطار 1-1.25-1.5-2-2.5-3-4-5-6-12 بوصة


----------



## م سامى زكى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

Desc.U. Rate (S.R)B.I saamless 6" Dia pipe 941 4" Dia pipe 4753" Dia pipe 372 2 1/2" Dia pipe 271 2" Dia pipe 162 1 1/2" Dia pipe 125 1 1/4" Dia pipe 104 1" Dia pipe 118

التسعيرة دى بالريال السعودى وجاى من اخر الشهر اللى فات واحتمال الاسعار تزيد فى اول السنة الجديدة بمقدار 10 :15 %


----------



## م سامى زكى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

B.I saamless 6" Dia pipe 941

---
4" Dia pipe 475
---------
3" Dia pipe 372
--------
2 1/2" Dia pipe 271
------------
2" Dia pipe 162
-------
1 1/2" Dia pipe 125
------------
1 1/4" Dia pipe 104
-------
1" Dia pipe 118


----------



## eman yehia (2 مايو 2012)

*أريد أن أعرف لو سمحتم أسعار مواسير سلمس قطر 6 بوصة ( بسمك لا يقل عن 6) روسية او اوكرانية للشراء astm a106/astm sa106grb163.3*6006000heat (طول الماسورة 6 متر)*


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مايو 2012)

*قواءم موردين*



eman yehia قال:


> *أريد أن أعرف لو سمحتم أسعار مواسير سلمس قطر 6 بوصة ( بسمك لا يقل عن 6) روسية او اوكرانية للشراء astm a106/astm sa106grb163.3*6006000heat (طول الماسورة 6 متر)*


السلام عليكم 
في اخر مشروع قمنا بتوريد متر المواسير ال6 بوصة ب256 جنيه غير شامل الضريبة (10%) ولو انته من مصر انا هارفق لاسماء موريدين لشركات محترمة ممكن تتصلو بيهم


----------



## زكريا العمرى (7 مايو 2012)

*لمعرفة اسعار المواسير السيمليس seamles pipe astm a106 gr.b abi 5 l 01015151801*

اكبر شركة استيراد مواسير سيمليس والبلوف والفتنج فى مصر للمعرفة اتصل ب01015151801.....01112238606​


----------



## halamantshy (12 مايو 2012)

اسعار مواسير سيملس ..

للتواصل :: 01015151801

:: 01112238606


----------



## عمران احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك
و جزاك الله كل خير
و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر من جميع الاخوه الاعضاء المزيد


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ممكن حد يزودنا باسعار المواسير الملحومة للحديد الاسود جدول 40


----------

